# No tours unless QL5 qualified?



## MPwannabe (9 Jan 2013)

Has anyone else heard this? I was told the other day by the CM that this is now policy.  That being said, I know of several who are about to go on tour who lack their QL5 qual. Can anyone elaborate more on this?


----------



## Occam (9 Jan 2013)

This is a crazy idea, I know...but why didn't you ask the CM when he told you about the new policy?


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Jan 2013)

It was a town hall, and it was being dominated by talk of Close Protection.


----------



## MP 811 (10 Jan 2013)

first time i'm hearing of this........and I sat with the CM.  Of course, im beyond QL5 so that would be a non issue for me anyways.


----------



## dimsum (10 Jan 2013)

MPgonnabe said:
			
		

> It was a town hall, and it was being dominated by talk of Close Protection.



I'll step outside my lane for a sec, but perhaps the intent was there would be no Close Protection deployments unless QL5-qualified?


----------



## RHC_2_MP (10 Jan 2013)

Well,

Cause it brings me so much joy to call BS when I see it.  

As a matter of fact, neither of the two Cpls employed in the MP ops role that are here in theater with me are QL5 qualified.  But i might add, they were hand picked by the CoC here and pretty damn switched on...for French guys...

C'est une joke, tablesnack...


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Jan 2013)

Alright then, it must be the CoC here in Ottawa acting out. I know that several MP's were taken off of a tour this summer because they lacked QL5's. This rule was implemented only a few weeks ago by CPO1 Ross at a town hall in Ottawa I was attending. This was supposed to affect ALL pre-QL5 MPs, not only those who want to go on CP tours.


----------



## FutureMP101 (11 Jan 2013)

Not sure if this applies to CP or not, atleast i hope it does not. Is there a purpose behind limiting deployments to QL5 qalified members only?


----------



## garb811 (12 Jan 2013)

To clear up a few points:

1)  the person at your Town Hall was not the Career Manager, she is the Naval Military Police Group Chief Petty Officer;

2)  even if she was the CM, the CM does not have any say, in any shape or form, as to who deploys; and

3)  pre-QL5 should not be deploying on tour for the simple reason that with work up training, the deployment and then the post deployment period, it is unlikely that they will be able to attend their QL5 on time.  This has financial, and other, implications for the member.  

When we were trying to put 120 MP into theatre, we didn't have a choice but to deploy non-QL5 qualified pers, now if the CoC can't find any QL5 Cpls who are suitable, willing and able to deploy, someone needs to get their crap together.

Having said that, CP is a different animal and then you will see pre-QL5 pers deploying, no question asked.


----------

